

Running the (half) marathon in North Korea - dzhao
https://medium.com/@dirkeschenbacher/running-the-half-marathon-in-north-korea-fd720b203716

======
gwern
> But as Roeland Loof, a Dutch fellow runner says in this New York Times
> article: “In the U.S. and Europe, we’re as brainwashed as they are here.” Is
> there a better or a worse? Hard to say, it always depends on who you are and
> where you look from.

I suppose this sort of hogwash is how he justifies to himself handing the
North Korean a large wad of money for something as self-indulgent as doing
some tourism and running there.

